# Cartoon artist needed



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone on here draw, or know someone who does draw? I'm in desperate need of someone who can draw cartoon type graphics for my tshirts. I have 1000's of graphics and have searched the web, but can't find what I'm looking for. All the 4wheelers are like quad racers. I can't find anything like Brutes, CanAms, Kingquads, etc. And nothing relevant to mud riding. I have it in my head but need it on paper. I can't draw stick men! I don't mind paying. 

Thanks for any help!!!

Donna


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow do I have the guy for you!! I work with a guy who is amazing, I'll track down his email address for you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know someone too.. I'll shoot them a msg.


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright, his name is Chris, and you can get in contact with him at [email protected]


----------

